# Woman has an eyebrow transplant after over plucking hair



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

A woman who plucked her eyebrows too much when she was younger has spent ?3,500 having a hair transplant.

Claire Culverwell, 30, says she used tweezers so much that she was left with just a few hairs above her eyes.

The trainee dentist, from Whalley in Lancashire, said: "For more than 15 years I plucked my eyebrows weekly in order to get a super slim appearance to my 'brows, not knowing that eventually the hair would not grow back.

"By the time I realised what I was doing, it was too late.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/19481237


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2012)

Imagine going to the hairdressers and asking for a trim and blow-wave on them!

I wonder if she uses thinning scissors?


----------

